

Heathrow airport first to fingerprint - moog
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2008/03/07/nheathrow107.xml

======
cstejerean
Why is everyone so paranoid about having their fingerprints taken? Do you
usually walk around with gloves in public? Otherwise this is one piece of data
you leave on everything you touch.

I'd rather be fingerprinted at an airport than have to take off my shoes for
example.

~~~
bouncingsoul
But it's meaningless data until it's explicitly matched to you.

For example, you leave your username on every comment you make here, but I
will never have a clue who you are unless you say in a comment with your
username attached.

And after you do that, you will never be anonymous again.

It may seem reasonable in this airport scenario, but the reason people are
resistant is because they fear creep. That by giving up fingerprints in this
situation, people will eventually be expected to give up private info in more
situations.

It is paranoia, sure – if you're not doing anything wrong, what do you have to
worry about? But what happens when the definition of _wrong_ gets changed?

Edit:

And it's not like you say at the end: you will _still_ have to take off your
shoes. The fingerprinting isn't for better security in terms of safety: it's
to make sure international passengers aren't getting on domestic planes –
which is only a problem because of the airport's bad, unconventional layout
that doesn't separate domestic and international travelers.

A trade between privacy and convenience is one thing, but this isn't even a
trade.

~~~
cstejerean
I don't agree with trying to hide your identity online.

My username is my first initial + my last name. This is also my email address.
I link to my blog which has my full name and a link to my resume which
includes my address, phone number, education and employment history.

People like me with less common names wouldn't have much luck trying to hide
our identity anyway. Google my name and you're likely to find where I went to
high school, pictures, posts I've made to various mailing lists and the books
I buy on Amazon.

The government already has my finger prints on file (and the finger prints of
all legal immigrants to the United States).

I am against invasive procedures at airports (and other places). But given all
the other things you must do to board a plane it's not that much work to put
your finger on a small reader.

